# What are your favorite movie themes...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

my all time favorite has to be the theme to the "sons of Katie elder", a film john wayne made back in 1965...

the composer was elmer bernstien, who probably wrote more familier movie themes than even john williams(the Magnificent Seven, the Great Escape, the Hallelujah Trail, To Kill a Mockingbird, and the upcoming Gangs of New York, to name a few)

my top ten favorite movie themes are:
1.) The Sons of Katie Elder
2.) The Maginificent Seven
3.) The Big Country
4.) The Great Escape
5.) Lawrence of Arabia
6.) The Third Man
7.) The Right Stuff
8.) The Bridge Over the River Kwai
9.) The Pink Panther
10.) Superman, the Movie

(and no-i didn't forget about star wars or jaws )


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

1. Easy Rider (Whaddya mean copyright?)
2. Quigley Down Under
3. Any movie by Elmer Bernstein
4. All of John Williams movies
5. And lets here it for Randy Newman


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I've always liked 

Liberty Valence
Grease
76 Trombones (Don't ask me why??)
Theme song from Titanic (I hate myself)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by markh _
> *Theme song from Titanic (I hate myself) *


No reason to hate yourself. That's a James Horner theme. The movie doesn't matter.

My preferences:

Star Trek: The Motion Picture
Air Force One
Batman
Stargate
Supergirl (Hey, it's Jerry Goldsmith)
The Journey Of Natty Gann
Superman
Jurassic Park
Beverly Hills Cop


----------

